# Hypnosis for Pain Management in the Older Adult



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/512439?src=mpHypnosis for Pain Management in the Older AdultPosted 10/21/2005 Pain in the older adult is often minimized, mistreated, or misdiagnosed. Left untreated, outcomes of chronic pain can lead to depression, social isolation, sleep problems, and difficulty performing activities of daily living. The benefits of complementary and alternative therapy in the older adult are often ignored, yet, this group is very open to many of these interventions. When used appropriately, hypnosis may be a useful intervention to improve pain management in the older adult.----------Mike's Chronic Pain Program addresses ongoing pain and has been proven very effective - I personally use it for periodic abdominal adhesion and IC pain. healthyaudio.com It has helped me out when I can't take pain meds due to the drowzy side effects.marilyn###ibsgroup.org


----------

